# WooHoo BFD



## ZX14DREAM (Jan 26, 2011)

BFD and EMM6 on the way from Parts Express................................

After many weeks of testing speaker and sub placement I am ready to control the EQ.
I ended up putting my subs in the corner. I know go ahead and set me straight but for some reason that is the best sound. I suspect that the 2 sofas add some dampening that makes this the sweet spot for the subs. I'm setup in a rectangular "Hall" type room so the mains also sound best out at the corners.
I have included some pics of my simple setup. I played with the foam in various sizes, densities, and placement until I could get best sound and trap some room resonance or corner resonance as the case may be. I was completely surprised by the very noticeable difference the gray double density foam behind those NS10Ms made. That one thing open up the sound stage and set artifacts into their proper placement.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Corner placement of subs is generally the best place for them as it usually gives you a 2-5db boost of output.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Your screen is too small for two subs. That amount of bass is going to psychoacustically reduce your screen size and you will only perceive a 26" screen. My recommendation is that before eq'ing the subs you increase the screen size dramatically.:joke:


----------



## ZX14DREAM (Jan 26, 2011)

vann_d said:


> Your screen is too small for two subs. That amount of bass is going to psychoacustically reduce your screen size and you will only perceive a 26" screen. My recommendation is that before eq'ing the subs you increase the screen size dramatically.:joke:


:yikes:You Know you are exactly right!

I should pony :dollarsign: up for the 65" LED and give this 46" LED to YOU.

All problems solved in one handy operation.:rofl2:


----------



## ZX14DREAM (Jan 26, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Corner placement of subs is generally the best place for them as it usually gives you a 2-5db boost of output.


Corner placement boosts all the room modes too, right?


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

ZX14DREAM said:


> :yikes:You Know you are exactly right!
> 
> I should pony :dollarsign: up for the 65" LED and give this 46" LED to YOU.
> 
> All problems solved in one handy operation.:rofl2:


Nah, 46" is too small for me too!


----------



## ZX14DREAM (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok it got here and it
drum roll drum rolladdle:
HUMs its own tune at 60hz and does it very loudly.
I was hesitant to purchase Behringer as I always thought it was a cheapy brand.
This device should certainly be built to be quiet and filter ground loop noise.
NOT IMPRESSED AT ALL.:hissyfit:
The microphone works well and seems to be quality built.
I may be sending this BFD back and getting the AntiMode.
I don't feel like buying a transformer or anything else just to make something work like it already should.:rant:


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Go get a cheater plug for a Buck and problem solved. I did not use this method myself, however. 

I have run a ground wire from the bfd ( screw on bottom ) to the ground on my receiver.

I never had a problem with mine until I moved my sub amp to its own electrical outlet.

The bfd doesn't have a ground loop problem when used as intended. We, however, are not using balanced connections for all inputs and outputs.


----------



## ZX14DREAM (Jan 26, 2011)

vann_d said:


> Go get a cheater plug for a Buck and problem solved. I did not use this method myself, however.
> 
> I have run a ground wire from the bfd ( screw on bottom ) to the ground on my receiver.
> 
> ...


I have so many CPU cords I just plucked the ground off from one.
Hum Gone.
The BFD adds some slight coloration as any gear will inserted into any audio chain.
The coloration is very small.
I have already used REW, printed the results.
I really am starting to like the BFD!
I did a rough filter set and then played with it to taste.
With so many PEQs (like 12 of them bad boys), Im digging it now.
Plenty enough to tame the peaks, push very slightly on the valleys and still have filters leftover to make Db loss and add flavor.
I see why you guys like this.
I'm over the humming and whining LOL:nerd:


----------

